# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  style!

## basurero

Hola. Tengo una preguntas. 
1. Aqu

----------


## Cesar

Hola, 
[quote]1. Aqu

----------


## basurero



----------


## Cesar

Hola, 
La frase correcta ser

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias Cesar.  
De verdad me interes

----------


## Cesar

Hola 
S

----------


## Vespre

Pues aqu

----------


## basurero

Gracias amigos (por cierto,

----------


## Vespre

Vayamos por partes  ::  
1) La traducci

----------


## basurero

Aj ahora entiendo. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.   ::

----------

